# It only takes one.



## Bigmoose (Sep 28, 2009)

I did a craft show at a small town high school 20 miles away from me this past Saturday.  The biggest reason I did this show was because it put me close to alot of family giving them a chance to see what I do.  This show started out slow, very slow.  It started to pick up a little and then this Christmas shopping lady stopped by my booth and said "Wow, you by far have the best product that I would like to give as gifts."  When she checked out she had purchaced 8 bottles of beer shampoo (my last 8), 8 beer soap bars, 7 scented soap bars, and 15 shampoo bars.  This is my largest single retail sale.  Sales picked up after she left as well.  It turned out to be a nice day and I did get to see some family as well.

Next weekend I will travel to D.C.  My daughter will be getting married.  She is a real egg head and is going to marry the same kind of egg head as well.  They are perfect for each other.

Bruce


----------



## Bnky (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow...nice sale!  Sounds like it turned out well, Congratulations!


----------



## heyjude (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations Bruce! What a great day for you.

And I hope that your daughter's wedding is just perfect! Have a ball!   

Jude


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Isn't that awesome , you never really know do you , until the show is over , what might happen.

Congratulations to your daughter and your family . I hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding .


Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 1, 2009)

Good job on the sales! I bet that lady comes back time and time again!
What do you mean by Egghead?


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 1, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> What do you mean by Egghead?



I mean that she is very, very smart.  She is into research biology and so is her hubby to be.  She is at the top school in the country for this and working at the top lab.  If I ask her what she is working on it is fun to watch this blank look come across her face for a few seconds.  What she is doing is trying to figure out a way to answer my question to tell me in a language I can understand.

Bruce


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 1, 2009)

Gotcha!!
That's great! 
Her and her husband (to be) sound very well suited!!


----------

